# Malinowe gentoo [raspberry pi B 512 MB]

## soban_

Stawial z Was ktos na tym Gentoo? Zastanawiam sie czy warto (wydaje mi sie tak, ze wzgledu na optymalizacje) i na jakie problemy moge sie natknac? Nie zalezy mi, aby zrobic z tego desktop (chociaz moze w przyszlosci kto wie). Wiem ze jest wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi ma ktos z tym jakies doswiadczenia pozytywne/negatywne?

----------

## SlashBeast

Piekielnie powolne, ew Xy wymagaja pisania do buffera ramki zamiast bezposrednioego dostepu do sprzetu, vanilla kernel nie odpali, musisz uzywac kernela popatchowanego od roznych ludzi, w roznych wersjach, nie ma jednego oficjalnego drzewa z kernelem do tego urzadzenia, koniec koncow mozesz stanac pod wyborlem albo kernel gdzie sie wiesza USB albo kernel gdzie sie wiesza karta sieciowa (juz byl taki zonk w rasp pi).

Jezeli nie kupiles jeszcze to ja Ci szczerze odradzam.

----------

## soban_

Kupilem, z debianem jakos nie zauwazylem takich problemow - tam wiadomo ze obsluge ntfs-3g musialem dociagnac itp.

Co do powolnosci to zauwazylem, ale ja raczej mysle - aby to wykonywalo u mnie w domu jakies cykliczne zadania - ewentualnie robilo za jakis serwerek do plikow. Wiec obciazac tego kompilacja nie zamierzam, czy jakims bardziej skomplikowanymi obliczeniami. Tym samym raczej X-y wykluczam tymczasowo.

Hm, to faktycznie musze sie zastanowic nad tym Gentoo. Zauwazylem tez na torrentach jakas wersje "gotowa" tego -> http://www.linux23.com/torrent/raspberry-pi-gentoo:a47184e3db2d422fae4c1eba8270ce5a5e6a8e6a pociagnalem, ale czy dziala jeszcze nie zdarzylem przetestowac. Wersja z 2012/06/19 jak widac, wiec pewnie jakas duza aktualizacje bylaby niezbedna... Sam osobiscie probowales grzebac w tym jajcu, czy to raczej opinia jest innych ludziskow?

----------

## SlashBeast

Mialem to do testow, pozbylem sie zaraz jak wyszlo, ze te zmiany ktore musza byc, by to w ogole zbootowalo sie nie pozwalaja mi wrzucic grsecurity, bylo tyle merge conflictow ze po prostu darowalem to sobie. Osobiscie uzywam hp t5730 jako domowy serwer, wydajnoscia i mozliwosciami przebija maline w kazdym aspekcie.

----------

## womperm

Generalnie raspberry pi jest do wszystkiego i do niczego. To taki smartphone tyle że bez lcd, gsm, i wifi.

Jego cena jest bardzo, wysoka w porównaniu do wydajności.

Radziłbym Tobie zostać przy debianie, masz zawsze oficjalne wsparcie producenta...

Gentoo i tak będzie na tym źle chodzić, możesz spróbować jeszcze Archa.

----------

## soban_

Szczerze mi tak na szybkosci nie zalezalo - byleby mialo crona, ssh itp, bylo male i mozna bylo uzyc tego jako serwer do plikow (podpiac cos na USB). Za jakis czas, jesli zajdzie potrzeba to pomysle o czyms z X-ami, ale jakims GUI czy interfejsu graficznego, lub jakies megaskomplikowanych obliczen - tak jak pisalem, jest mi to zbedne. Do tego mam PC, czy serwery - a malinka ze wzgledu na swoja wielkosc to mysle - ze ma wystarczajaca moc obliczeniowa (jak na moje domowe potrzeby). Slyszalem tez, ze da sie to podkrecic przy odpowiednich radiatorach. Jednak nie widze takiej potrzeby.

To teraz pytanko, testowaliscie to na Arch/Debianie? Bo skoro sie nie da "dobrze" posadzic na tym Gentoo, to musze jakas alternatywe przybrac.

[OT]@SlashBeast Tak z ciekawosci, mozesz troche wiecej powiedziec o tym hp t5730? Co na tym masz posadzone i ze tak to okresle, jakie funkcjonalnosci na tym posiadasz?[/OT]

----------

## SlashBeast

t5730 ma 1GHz 64bitowy sempron z sse3, chlodzony pasywnie, do tego 1G ramu sodimm ddr2, 8 portow usb 2.0, GbE karte sieciowa i w sumie tyle. Trzymam na tym uslugi sieciowe dla sieci domowej, lacznie z vpnem, domowy serwer gita, node do backupow i sporo wiecej. Caly rootfs zaszyfrowany dmcrypt luksem, klucz podaje po ssh na poziomie initramfs przy starcie.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> (…) musisz uzywac kernela popatchowanego od roznych ludzi (…) nie ma jednego oficjalnego drzewa z kernelem do tego urzadzenia (…)

 

ORLY? Zawsze mi się wydawało, że bez problemu można pobrać źródła dedykowane dla Raspberry Pi. Owszem, jest to jajko „połatane przez różnych ludzi”, ale a) vanilla też jest „połatana przez różnych ludzi” (doh!) b) nie widziałem żeby _każdy_ miał tam commit access. Powyższe argumenty są inwalidami.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> (…) te zmiany ktore musza byc, by to w ogole zbootowalo sie nie pozwalaja mi wrzucic grsecurity (…)

 

Kierunek jest jasny — wszystko ma, wczesniej czy później, trafić do vanilla.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> hp t5730 jako domowy serwer, wydajnoscia i mozliwosciami przebija maline w kazdym aspekcie.

 

Odtwarza płynnie FullHD? ;)

 *womperm wrote:*   

> Generalnie raspberry pi jest do wszystkiego i do niczego.

 

Fakt.

 *womperm wrote:*   

> To taki smartphone tyle że bez lcd, gsm, i wifi.

 

I baterii? Smartfon ma jednak mnóstwo różnych ograniczeń w porównaniu do maliny i na odwrót (np. ile smartfonów ma GPIO? ethernet? USB? ;).

 *womperm wrote:*   

> Gentoo i tak będzie na tym źle chodzić, możesz spróbować jeszcze Archa.

 

Na moim od dawna chodzi Gentoo i nie narzekam.

----------

## soban_

O no to @lazy_bum poprosze o jakies wsparcie/rady, jesli moge liczyc na takowe - albo na sam obraz systemu, jesli udostepniles go w sieci. Widzialem juz jak sie wypowiadales na forum gentoo, chyba po angielskiemu na ten temat jak googlalem za malina - jednak czekalem na Twoja aktywnosc i tutaj. Zalezy mi glownie na optymalizacji tego cacka - jednak musze zbootowac chociaz sam kernell, aby rozpoczac takowe dzialanie. Jednak ciagle mam obawy - po tym co wyzej przeczytalem, iz moge miec problemy z tym...

A wszystkie Wasze komentarze sa na wage zlota, bo wiem juz ze latwo nie bedzie (-:

Kolejna rzecz ktora zuawazylem przy debanie, ma cos takiego jak "raspi-config" gdzie mozna to i krecic, jak i zmniejszyc ram, jednak gama wyborow sklania sie ku 128/128 -> generalnie jakbym mial 256MB (zamiast 512), ale jednak mam te 2 USB wiec chyba raczej nie moze to byc typ A? No i tutaj sie nasuwa mysl, znowu debian i system madrzejszy niz ja i wie lepiej czego chce.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> O no to @lazy_bum poprosze o jakies wsparcie/rady, jesli moge liczyc na takowe - albo na sam obraz systemu, jesli udostepniles go w sieci. Widzialem juz jak sie wypowiadales na forum gentoo, chyba po angielskiemu na ten temat jak googlalem za malina - jednak czekalem na Twoja aktywnosc i tutaj. Zalezy mi glownie na optymalizacji tego cacka - jednak musze zbootowac chociaz sam kernell, aby rozpoczac takowe dzialanie. Jednak ciagle mam obawy - po tym co wyzej przeczytalem, iz moge miec problemy z tym...
> 
> A wszystkie Wasze komentarze sa na wage zlota, bo wiem juz ze latwo nie bedzie (-:
> 
> Kolejna rzecz ktora zuawazylem przy debanie, ma cos takiego jak "raspi-config" gdzie mozna to i krecic, jak i zmniejszyc ram, jednak gama wyborow sklania sie ku 128/128 -> generalnie jakbym mial 256MB (zamiast 512), ale jednak mam te 2 USB wiec chyba raczej nie moze to byc typ A? No i tutaj sie nasuwa mysl, znowu debian i system madrzejszy niz ja i wie lepiej czego chce.

 

Skorzystałem z jednego z pierwszych obrazów z działu Gentoo na forum rPi. Do tego dorobiłem jajko ze źródeł podanych w poprzednim poście.

Nie pamiętam co dokładnie robiło raspi-config, ale część (tę istotną, bo przecież nie „sudo” ;) z tego robi się przez config.txt (podział pamięci, turbo).

----------

## soban_

Spoko, troche dzisiaj googlajac i upgradujac system zalatwilem sprawe. Waznym czynnikiem dla osob kupujacych malinke jest to: http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/RPI_SOC_04.jpg -> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi  *Quote:*   

> Ilość pamięci RAM zależy od użytego chipu. Aby określić wersję należy w ciągu cyfr oznaczenia procesora wyszukać 2G - chip z 256 MB. Jeśli znajdziemy 4G jest to chip z 512 MB[5].

 Ja na szczescie mam 4G i przy upgradzie widzi juz normalna ilosc ramu. Z Gentoo jeszcze powalcze.

----------

## sebas86

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> ale jednak mam te 2 USB wiec chyba raczej nie moze to byc typ A?

  Typ A nie ma wbudowanej karty sieciowej. Typ B nie ma chyba nawet oznaczeń producenta jeśli chodzi o pojemności pamięci, jedyna opcja na rozpoznanie to uczciwy sprzedawca lub właśnie obadanie tego symbolu.

Też zostałbym przy Debianie, cykliczne aktualizacje i wszystko z czego chciałbyś korzystać jest na miejscu.

Fakt, jest piekielnie wolna jeśli chodzi o samo CPU, ale jeśli chodzi o GPU albo dekodowanie na potrzeby prostego media center to się nada, film full HD ciągnie aż miło. No i jeszcze całkiem miło może się tego używać do prototypowania różnego rodzaju elektroniki. Baterie można dorzucić bardzo łatwo, świetnie nadają się regulatory impulsowe stosowane w modelarstwie (sam kupiłem jeden 3A, który kosztował mniej niż zasilacz a i ma spory zapas na, dodatkowe elementy). No i nie do końca jest co porównywać z telefonami, tutaj masz praktycznie otwarty sprzęt, co chcesz to możesz wrzucić, do tego przygotowane oprogramowanie, też w większości otwarte i przygotowane na rozszerzanie jak tylko będziesz chciał. No i jeszcze jeden plus, Maliny nie zceglanisz, spartolisz coś z systemem to po prostu wgrywasz jeszcze raz obraz na kartę SD i po problemie.  :Wink: 

Ale fakt, jeśli ktoś chce na tym stawiać NAS to jest drogo w porównaniu do wydajności, ale to nie sprzęt dedykowany do takich rozwiązań.

----------

## soban_

A oto pare przydatnych linkow:

https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/ <- pod windowsem, jesli mamy problem z sformatowaniem karty

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=UewpKS6q <- skrypt instalacyjny do rutorrenta (troche trwa, wiec warto na screenie zapuscic)

Polecam do tego jeszcze: hamachi, dyndns oraz sambe.

Co do moich odczuc z malinka, fakt wolna jest - ale gdy zostawia sie ja na jakies cyklicznie zadania w nocy to spelnia swoje zadania. Co do Gentoo, nie mialem jeszcze czasu na niej posadzic. A i mala uwaga co do USB - nie obsluguje dyskow 2.5' - nie wiem, jak sie zachowuje przy HUBie jakims z zasilaczem, ale standardowo nie widzi takowych dyskow (wydaje mi sie iz daje za maly prad).

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli masz wersję 512MB RAM to jedynym problemem może być za słaby zasilacz. Poprzednia wersjia była ograniczona bezpiecznikiem polimerowym na wejściu micro USB, nowa takiego ograniczenia nie ma. Przynajmniej u mnie działa i zwykły zewnętrzny dysk 2,5'' i zewnętrzny napęd DVD (testowane osobno) + mysz i klawiatura, zasilacz wg producenta jest w stanie dać 1.2A.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Jeśli masz wersję 512MB RAM to jedynym problemem może być za słaby zasilacz. Poprzednia wersjia była ograniczona bezpiecznikiem polimerowym na wejściu micro USB, nowa takiego ograniczenia nie ma. Przynajmniej u mnie działa i zwykły zewnętrzny dysk 2,5'' i zewnętrzny napęd DVD (testowane osobno) + mysz i klawiatura, zasilacz wg producenta jest w stanie dać 1.2A.

 

+1, jedyny problem jaki widziałem, to restart rPi przy podłączaniu dysku — możliwe, że to także kwestia zasilacza (, bo dysk zazwyczaj potrzebuje „trochę więcej” na rozkręcenie się (zresztą dlatego do obudów USB często są dodawane kable z dwoma wtyczkami — jedną leci zasilanie i dane, drugą dodatkowe zasilanie).

----------

## soban_

Mi sie wydaje, ze zasilacz posiadam dosyc mocny: http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=3081686824 - wiec chyba powinno to pociagnac? A co do reboota to tez zauwazylem i probowalem juz (np z pendrivem) jest male problemo. Jednak wlasnie pytanko, czy bez tego rebootowania da sie to osiagnac? No i czy faktycznie, byc moze posiadam slaby zasilacz mimo ze ma 2000mA?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Mi sie wydaje, ze zasilacz posiadam dosyc mocny: http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=3081686824 - wiec chyba powinno to pociagnac? A co do reboota to tez zauwazylem i probowalem juz (np z pendrivem) jest male problemo. Jednak wlasnie pytanko, czy bez tego rebootowania da sie to osiagnac? No i czy faktycznie, byc moze posiadam slaby zasilacz mimo ze ma 2000mA?

 

Zależy od dysku, ale raczej 2,5" powinien na tym działać bez problemu. Ja mam zasilacz RS Components (1,2A). Restart następuje w momencie rozpędzania dysku, więc pewnie następuje nagły wzrost poboru mocy, co ubija rPi (lub np. spada napięcie poniżej jakieś dolnej granicy (4,6V?)). Po restarcie dysk jest normalnie widoczny i pracuje bez problemu.

Tych zasilaczy nie znam, więc ciężko mi się wypowiadać. Kupując malinę brałem taki pod uwagę, ale nie znalazłem o nich żadnej opinii (ciekawa lista „zweryfikowanych podzespołów” jest na wiki e‑linux), stąd też wybór PSU RSC.

Adafruit, jeżeli dobrze pamiętam, sprzedaje „wzmocnione” zasilacze, które domyślnie dają 5,3V.

----------

## soban_

To takie pytanko, czy moge uniknac rebootowania maliny gdy HUBa zastosuje z dodatkowym zasilaniem, czy raczej jest to awykonalne - ewentualnie nie masz na ten temat pojecia? Bo interesuje mnie takowe rozwiazanie, bez resetowania maliny i zeby nie miala problemow z 2,5' dyskiem - oczywiscie obudowy sa standardowe (takie za jakies 20-30zl) mam takie dwie, roznych firm z roznych lat. Obie tak samo reaguja, gdy podlaczam je pod malinke (fdisk -l) nawet ich nie pokazuje, tak samo lsusb.

----------

## sebas86

Co do zasilacza, teoretycznie mój też wszystko ładnie dźwiga ale sprawdziłem napięcia z dyskiem i bez i jest na granicy swoich możliwości. Możesz spróbować poeksperymentować z dodatkowymi kondensatorami, które może umożliwią podłączanie na gorąco dysku, sam próbowałem ale bez oczekiwanego rezultatu (prawdopodobnie za małe pojemności) a nie chciało mi się już bardziej kombinować.

Modyfikacja jest wykonalna, kilka osób pisało o dołożeniu kondensatorów, które rozwiązały problem z bardziej energochłonnymi układami WiFi i pendrive'ami. Zasilany hub USB teoretycznie też powinien zadziałać ale niestety posiałem gdzieś zasilacz do swojego i niestety nie mam jak przetestować. Teoretycznie możesz jeszcze spróbować dostarczyć osobno zasilanie do podłączanego urządzenia (zarobić wtyczkę tak aby jedna dostarczała prąd, a druga do komunikacji - może nawet masz taką od dysku, USB 2.0 dostarczało relatywnie mało prądu i sporo produktów ma taki kabel w standardzie). 

Co do tematu micro komputerów, NAS, centrów multimedialnych, itd. dzisiaj natknąłem się na MarsBoard A10 Dev Board. U nas kosztuje trochę więcej (Allegro) ale u sąsiadów ze wschodu z darmową wysyłką wychodzi mniej niż za RPi sprowadzane bez pośredników (w sensie np. z RS Components). Podzespoły wyglądają ciekawie (w miarę mocny procek, nadal ARM ale mocniejszy niż w Pi, standardowo dość mocne GPU, slot na kartę SD, wlutowana kość flash 4GB, 1GB RAM i do tego mały rodzynek jakim jest port SATA, jest też port GPIO - nie ma wlutowanych złącz), jedyny minus to większy pobór energii (na stronie widnieje informacja o potrzebie dostarczenia 2A co daje ~20W).

----------

## SlashBeast

5V/2A to 10 watt.

Jestem ciekaw jak ze wsparciem sprzetowym, AllWinner nie slynie z bycia specjalnie pro-opensource, drivery sa binarne najczesciej i problem z portowaniem tego.

----------

## sebas86

Racja, 5*2=10... nie wiem skąd mi się ta 20 wzięła. Co do kwestii otwartości zobaczę jak to wygląda, z ciekawości zamówiłem z kilkoma innymi duperelami. Sterowniki jeśli są binarne i działają dobrze to nie widzę problemu, a portowanie w jakim sensie (najważniejsze dla większości aplikacji czyli rdzeń i GPU to popularne rozwiązania)?

----------

## SlashBeast

Problem sie pojawi, gdy sterowniki beda w modulach do jadra, binarne, nie re-kompilowalne jak np. nvidia, ale np. modul .ko do konkretnej wersji np. dla ubuntu, i zonk, jezeli chcesz wlasny kernel zrobic bo symbole pasowac nie beda.

Inny mozliwy problem to stare binarne .so, nie bedziesz mogl np. cairo zaktualizowac bo binarny sterownik linkuje do starego i zupelnie nie jest kompatybilny z nowym. AllWinner jest w wielu tanszych tabletach i ludzie bardzo marudza na to wsparcie. Daj znac jak to wyglada na tym dev boardzie.

----------

## madman

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 5V/2A to 10 watt.

 

Wat.

----------

## soban_

W ogole ostatnio troche malo czasu mam, na zajecie sie dodatkowymi rzeczami. Jednak zdarzylem malinke juz fizycznie popsuc - oto jak: http://www.tech-blog.pl/2013/03/06/zdjecie-z-komentarzem-18-wymiana-uszkodzonego-gniazda-sd-w-raspberry-pi/ dokladnie w taki sam sposob - jak autor. W plecaku siedziala i karta SD wylamala slot, smieszne moze - ale googlujac zauwazylem ze nie jestem sam. Troche lutowania mnie z tego powodu jak widac czeka ; P w wolnym czasie. Wiec tutaj moge uprzedzic - zeby uwazac na to, bo nie jest to jakos megawytrzymale.

//Edit 2013-05-22

Na dniach majac troche czasu, z allegro kupilem http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=3221495767 i przylutowalem [Elwik RT-24 - stara lutownica z przed 8 lat jeszcze sie spisuje]. Malinka dobrze sie ma, wystarczy tylko mostek tak jak autor art. pisal zrobic przy odpowiednich pinach i tracimy "CARD DETECTED" - jednak ten slot jest duzo mocniejszy.

Jeszcze tak na marginesie, jaka karte SD polecacie - ewentualnie czy na pendrivie postawic system lepiej? Zauwazylem - ze faktycznie malinka jest masakrycznie wolna, ale to wszystko zalezy - od predkosci karty SD. Jednak pendriva tez mozna zbootowac - wiec sie zastnaawiam czy 25mb/s jest wystarczajaca predkoscia no i co doradzacie usb(pendriva) czy SD szybsza karta? Ewentualnie moglbym dysk 2.5" wpiac, jednak do tego jest wymagany HUB na USB, poniewaz malinka ma jednak zdecydowanie za maly prad - zeby to poprawnie zasilic. No i czy uzywajac HUB + Dysk 2.5" nie strace predkosci?

//Edit 2013-05-30

Wiec tak, malinka zostala postawiona na pendrive USB - jest to zdecydowanie najtansze i najlepsze rozwiazanie. Dostala naprawde mega kopa - innym rozwiazaniem jest kupno szybkiej karty. No ale troche googlajac i czytajac generalnym ograniczeniem malinki jest do predkosci 25 MB/s tak samo wyjscie na rj-45 jest blokowane (opiera sie bodajrze na USB?). Wiec megaszybkie karty SD dadza dobry efekt, ale to trzeba miec nadmiar gotowki jak i uzyskania 1/4 predkosci karty mimo wszystko nie jest zbyt pocieszajace. Wiec polecam rozwiazanie z pendrivem na ext4 pod USB. HUBa oczywiscie mozna dosadzic (z tego co sie dowidzialem rozwiazuje problem ze spadkiem napiecia - tym samym detekcja urzadzen ktore wiecej wymagaja, zostaje rozwiazana oczywiscie z zasilaczem) - ja mam to w planach w celu bezproblemowego odpalania dyskow typu 2.5'.

Pytanie techniczne jeszcze mam zwiazane z webminem, aby sie za dlugo nie rozpisywac -> http://www.debian.pl/threads/28630-Webmin-proxy-na-serwerze-apache tutaj przedstawilem swoj problem. Rozwinawszy to - czy istnieje sposob gdy np usluga webmina pracuje na porcie 10000 zrobienia jakies, ramki z proxy skutecznej ktora pozwoli mi na dzialanie w nim? Wiem ze problem moze wydac sie smieszny, ale siedze czesto w miejscu gdzie nie ma wyjscia na swiat poza portem 80 (tak hamachi tez nie dziala) dziala ewentualnie teamviewer - jednak schody pojawiaja sie, iz nie da sie (?) odpalic wine na malince. No i tutaj zaczyna sie chyba powod dla ktorego, warto postawic gentoo (-:.

Pytanie brzmi, da rade jakos wymyslic przez port 80 - lub apacha obsluge webmina przez jakis "tunel/ramke/proxy" zeby to dzialalo poprawnie (przez port 80)? Od razu zaznaczam, ze webmin nie jest jedyna usluga po http z jakiej bym chcial korzystac, wystawiajac ja na swiat.

----------

## sebas86

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jestem ciekaw jak ze wsparciem sprzetowym, AllWinner nie slynie z bycia specjalnie pro-opensource, drivery sa binarne najczesciej i problem z portowaniem tego.

  Miałeś rację. W sumie to wsparcie wygląda gorzej niż się zdaje. Samo urządzenie z domyślnym oprogramowaniem ma problemy z monitorami HDMI o czym dowiedziałem się niestety za późno. To co dostarcza producent (nawet nie Allwinner ale firma odpowiedzialna za Marsboard) można krótko mówiąc wsadzić sobie w d. forum jest martwe i sprowadza się głównie do kolejnych wątków z problemami, a moderator... no cóż sam mam chyba większe pojęcie od niego o tym sprzęcie, bo część problemów jakoś przeskoczyłem, nie mniej szkoda nerwów, lepiej zapłacić więcej i kupić np. Malinę lub BeagleBone, ewentualnie ciekawie wyglądał jeszcze bliźniaczy do Marsboard Cubieboard, którego dokumentacją w sumie posiłkowałem się próbując zmusić do działania swoją płytkę. Krótko mówiąc jest to kolejny klasyczny chiński klon innego rozwiązania, który w dodatku został srogo spartolony.

----------

## Suami777

moje rasspbery stalo na gentoo ale czas kompilowania był .. przerażający ... zmieniłem na pidore i bardzo sobie chwalę 

odradzam szczerze gentoo na malinie są dedykowane dużo lepsze dystrybucje pisane pod konkretny sprzęt przez co uważam że można sobie spokojnie darować gentoo.

----------

## GENKILL

A u mnie dla zabawy conf jest taki: RPi + SD(wyłącznie na boot) + D-link active HUB + WDPass 320GB USB + Wifi Dongle TP-Link. Całość robi za router (z firewallem i QOS) + hostapd + samba + Exim/Imap + Apache (Prosta stronka + Roundcube) + vpn + bramka sms. Niewiarygodne jest to ze system online nie bierze wiecej niz 6W mocy (uzywam cpufreq do zwiekszania czestotliwosci proca). Co prawda system wykorzystuje na potrzeby domu a nie komercyjnie wiec swiadomie twierdze ze dziala bardzo wydajnie (maks 6 klientow po wifi podlaczonych i sciagajacych z neta i samby) dla wymienionych celow (nadrzedny cel zabawy to oplata za prad 2zł/mc za caly serwer). Wadą calej konfiguracji jest niestety rodzial magistrali usb raspberrego dla portu ethernet i wifi_dongle a tym samym jestem zmuszony uzyc QOS'a obnizajacego rzeczywista predkosc netu (50Mbit) do maks ok 2.7MB/s zeby nie bylo zadnych lagow (choc pingi wowczas rosna do nieakceptowalnych wartosci gdyby grac w quake'a heheh).

Tak Wiec Suami777 nie mow prosze ze gentoo odradzasz bo to wlasnie dzieki temu systemowi mam wszystko uszyte tak by wykorzystac sprzet na maksa. Oczywiscie kompilacja jak wspominasz nie ma sensu i tez w ogole nie leci na armie tylko (distcc/crossdev) na laptopie (corei5). Natomiast na Pidorze nie skonfigurujesz sobie systemu "idealnie szytego" tak latwo  :Wink:  jak na Gentoo. Pozdrawiam i zachecam do zabawy w wolnym czasie  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

żebym ja miał jeszcze tyle czasu, na taką zabawe. Swoją drogą bardzo fajnie to zestawiłeś ;-) sam bym coś takiego chciał mieć w domu, sporo to pewnie czasu i konfiguracji Ci zajeło? Jedna sprawa - zamiast apache nie lepiej nginx? Dużo szybciej odpowiada na zapytania moim zdaniem z oczywistych powodów.

----------

## GENKILL

heh jak już żona z córką śpią to wykorzystuje czas wolny od snu na moje zabawki  :Wink:  Ostatnio robiłem od zera na lapku i raspberrym instalke i konfiguracje zeby ze soba gadaly systemy to pol dnia stracilem, teraz to już tylko dd na karte z mojego obrazu i update deep world leci, szybka konfiguracja i voila  :Wink:  BTW wole apache'a bo jest od razu np cband-status którego też używam i ogółem nigdy nie potrzebowałem się bawić czymś innym.

----------

## soban_

spoko, u mnie to się skończylo na zaprogramowaniu kaloryfera. Jako że grzanie mam tylko na elektryczność, to postanowiłem zrobić sobie zdalny kaloryfer, wyprowadziłem gniazda na 220V + termometr na GPIO wszystko lata. Faktycznie z tym GPIO to magie można robić, teraz nie dość że mogę w miare w domu kontrolować temperaturę - to ja i domownicy możemy zdalnie wcześniej włączyć po http kaloryfer w domu. Kaloryfer jest podpięty na stałe pod jedno z gniazd 220V (pomijając już fakt że mogę kontrolować wyprowadzone 3 pozostałe gniazda na 220V - wyłączać/włączać zdalnie)  *Quote:*   

> 1 02:25 20.3 -> 20.5
> 
> 1 02:26 20.3 -> 20.5
> 
> 1 02:27 20.3 -> 20.5
> ...

 

1 - to włączony zarządzalnie z powodu zbyt niskiej temperatury, 0 - to wyłączony bo przekroczył temperature. Obok podana godzina + temperatura aktualna no i -> do jakiej temp dąrzy. Istnieją jeszcze 2 stany, jeden bezwarunkowo włączony kaloryfer gdzie aktualna temperatura nie gra roli, no i bezwględnie wyłączony. Fajne jest też to, ze gdy się człowiek śpieszy i np zapomni wyłączyć kaloryfera - to na spokojnie później może to sprawdzić. Do tego troche zmniejszam temperature w nocy, tak żeby lepiej się spało. Myślałem też nad kontrolowaniem poziomu wilgotności powietrza i włączanie/wyłączanie nawilżacza powietrza, ale uznałem to za przesadę i już nie mam tyle czasu na zabawę.

Faktycznie powolna jest ta malina troche, może na gentoo szybciej biega niż na debianie - jednak muszę przyznać że swoją role znakomicie spełnia. Zwłaszcza teraz jak są mrozy - no ale to zrobiłem z przypływu większej ilości czasu. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad HDMI + XBMC, no ale to nie wiem - czy malina da rade to udźwignąć.

----------

## GENKILL

Kurcze, super że zabawka robi coś pożytecznego nie tylko dla 1 osoby a dla całej rodziny. Myślę, że home automation to jedna z lepszych rzeczy dla RPi (pomijam quadcopter o którym narazie tylko marzę). Czy mógłbym Cię prosić o jakiś b.prosty schemat jak sobie to zrealizowałeś?  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

A prosze Cie bardzo:

http://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/arduino-5v-10a-modul-4-przekaznikow-separacja-i3488606332.html <- do kontroli gniazdek 220v (jak potrzebujesz mniej to sa na 2 gniazda, a nawet na 8),

http://picoboard.pl/zarzadzanie-zasilaniem-za-pomoca-raspberry-pi/ <- tutaj poradnik do tego,

http://www.projects.privateeyepi.com/home/temperature-gauge <- termometr (na allegro można znaleźć gotowy, trzeba dokupić tylko 4,7k łoma opornik),

Spinasz to w całość, zaprogramowanie banalne python - a frontdend wystawiasz w czym Ci wygodniej. Możesz nawet pojechać po bandzie i zrobić wyzwalanie kontaktu 220v przez shell_exec w phpie :-) wszystko zależy od chęci oraz umiejętności w czym Ci to łatwiej zakodzić. Cron do tego jak wiadomo i jazda.

Na upartego można podłączyć: http://allegro.pl/gniazdo-sieciowe-sterowane-pilotem-4x-sztuki-3143-i3932421917.html ale to trzeba tranzystor pewnie i pilota rozebrać (mi by się nie chciało bawić) coś takiego jeszcze ku ciekawości mogę polecić http://www.themagpi.com/issue/issue-8/

----------

## GENKILL

no to na tygodniu spróbuje wymodzić sobie projekt na kartce. Dzięki wielkie  :Very Happy:  Postaram się zdać relacje

----------

## gryf

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Szczerze mi tak na szybkosci nie zalezalo - byleby mialo crona, ssh itp, bylo male i mozna bylo uzyc tego jako serwer do plikow (podpiac cos na USB).
> 
> ....
> 
> To teraz pytanko, testowaliscie to na Arch/Debianie? Bo skoro sie nie da "dobrze" posadzic na tym Gentoo, to musze jakas alternatywe przybrac.
> ...

 

Ja mam jeszcze mniejsze wymagania - chodzący ssh, mcp i periodycznie uruchamiane skrypty. Używam do tego Raspbiana, czyli distro Debiana skrojone pod malinę (na stronie raspberrypi.org są linki). W takiej konfiguracji chodzi stabilnie (nawet - awaryjnie - na ładowarce od komórki dającej 850mA).

----------

## gryf

Uch… chyba odgrzałem kotleta…

----------

